# trimming an accordion door



## MA librarian (Oct 27, 2009)

How do I trim the bottom of a "Spectrum" vinyl accordion door?  I need to trim approximately 1" and the instructions are long gone.  Thanks
:help:


----------



## donmorgan (Nov 13, 2009)

Try this website LTL Home Products Inc.


----------

